

Snake.li - cryptographic social network - snoopybbt
http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/snake-the-privacy-aware-social-network
So these friends of mine developed this cryptographic social network and are trying to raise funds in order to work on it full-time.<p>Give it a look!
======
ofutur
So...ad agencies will still be able to profile us, unless it's for subscribers
only and will thus only appeal to a very limited number of people.

------
Otacon22
Finally someone properly used OTR for a social network, it's really great!

------
snoopybbt
Very interesting, and completely described in the PDF thesis on their website!

